# Macaroni and Cheese from scratch recipe.



## colby92 (Oct 15, 2007)

I like this recipe because its not just pasta with cheese...

Topping:
6 slices white bread
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into six pieces

Pasta:
1 pound elbow macaroni (or other kind if you wish)
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon salt
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
6 table spoons flour
1 1/2 teaspoons powdered mustard
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
5 cups milk
8 ounces Monterey Jack cheese, shredded or crumbled
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, shredded or crumbled


Put bread and butter into a food processor until the crumbs are no larger than 1/8 inch. Set aside

Boil 4 quarts water in a dutch oven over high heat, add pasta and tablespoon salt, once pasta is tender, set aside in a colander.

heat butter over medium-high heat in Dutch oven till it foams. Add flour, mustard, and cayenne and whisk well for 1 minute. Gradually whisk in milk, bring mixture to boil, whisking constantly. Reduce heat to medium, and whisk occasionaly, about 5 or so minutes. Turn off heat, whisk in cheeses and 1 teaspoon salt untill cheese fully melts. Add pasta and cook over medium low heat stirring occasionaly, about 6 minutes.

Transfer to broiler-safe baking dish and sprinkle with bread crumbs. Broil for 3 to 5 minutes, make sure bread crumbs don't burn.


Definitely a different type of macaroni


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2007)

GREAT recipe - this is how I do mine except I never bake - I want all that cheesy goodness on my spoon and not melted/absorbed into my macaroni   It's just about time for a big pot for dinner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dina (Oct 16, 2007)

Mustard and cayanne in mac & cheese?  I need to try that.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's my favorite that I've made many variations of over the years.

FOUR-CHEESE MACARONI AU GRATIN

1 pound elbow macaroni
5 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup flour
2-1/2 cups milk
4-6 ounces Gorgonzola cheese, crumbled (about 1 cup)
4-6 ounces shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (about 1 cup)
4-6 ounces Mozzarella cheese, diced
4-6 ounces grated Parmesan cheese (about 1 cup)
Approx. 1/8 teaspoon grated nutmeg
Approx. 1/4 teaspoon salt
Approx. 1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 egg, lightly beaten
Approx. 1 teaspoon paprika
Seasoned dry bread crumbs
butter

Preheat oven to 350. In a large saucepan of lightly salted boiling water, cook pasta until tender but still firm, according to package directions. Drain well & transfer to a large bowl. Toss with 1 tablespoon butter & set aside.

Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan, melt remaining 4 tablespoons butter over medium heat. Whisk in flour & cook, stirring, 1-2 minutes. Whisk in milk all at once. Bring to a boil, whisking, until sauce is thick & smooth, 3-5 minutes. Reduce heat to low. Stir in Gorgonzola & Cheddar & cook, stirring, until cheeses melt, 2-3 minutes. Season with nutmeg, salt, & pepper to taste.

Add cheese sauce to cooked pasta. Stir in egg, Mozzarella, & Parmesan cheese. Transfer to a lightly oiled 7 x 11" or similar baking dish. Sprinkle with breadcrumbs & paprika, & dot with butter.

Bake 35-40 minutes, or until casserole is bubbling & top is nice & brown.

(Sometimes I'll make variations of this by using whatever odds & ends of cheese I happen to have in the fridge - it always comes out great.)


----------



## elaine l (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's mine.  I know I know...nothing like those posts with the real deal but this is something I make quick for the kids.  

2 boxes Kraft Mac and Cheese
1 can tomato soup
1 cup shredded cheddar

Make as directed then add extras.  Top with bacon slices and bake.


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

elaine l said:


> Here's mine. I know I know...nothing like those posts with the real deal but this is something I make quick for the kids.
> 
> Kraft Mac and Cheese
> 1 can tomato soup
> ...


 
How interesting! Did you come up with this yourself? What was the inspiration for the tomato soup? I love simple, and this sounds great. I imagine baking at 350 for 25 – 30 minutes is right? I’m going to give this a shot! Thanks!


----------



## elaine l (Oct 16, 2007)

Keltin,

My mother always added the tomato soup.  I think it was a recipe from the 70's.  You are right about the cooking time.  I just watch the bacon and pull it out when it looks ready.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 16, 2007)

OOPS  I should add that I use two boxes of the mac and cheese.


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

elaine l said:


> OOPS I should add that I use two boxes of the mac and cheese.


 
Oh, thanks for the adjustment!!! I imagine it would have been a bit runny with just the one then. Thanks for saving the day!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 16, 2007)

colby92 said:


> I like this recipe because its not just pasta with cheese...
> 
> Topping:
> 6 slices white bread
> ...


 

Copied and pasted Colby!! It's a winner and thanks for posting it!!


----------



## colby92 (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha, yep Uncle bob, I only wish I could take credit for this.


----------

